# Philips Rush mp3 player mounten

## RealGeizt

hi

ich probiere schon die ganze zeit meinen mp3 player zu mounten aber ich bekomm es nicht hin.

habe schon hier und in anderen foren gesucht aber kein erfolg gehabt.

die notwendigen module sind im kernel integriert.

es liegt vielleicht daran das ich eine scsi festplatte besitze und ihn deshalb nicht unter sda1 mounten kann.

sda4 oder sdb1 gibt es nicht.

komischerweise ist er auch nicht zufinden wenn ich cat /proc/bus/usb/devices ausführe.

ich besitze einen philips rush portable mp3 player.

any ideas?

gruss christianLast edited by RealGeizt on Sat Dec 13, 2003 6:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## noleti

was sagt dmesg wenn du ihn ansteckst? (per usb nehme ich mal an)

----------

## RealGeizt

```
usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:04.3-1 address 5

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1, assigned address 6

usb.c: USB device 6 (vend/prod 0x4e8/0x5600) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

----------

## jay

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus. Welche Meldung bekommst Du beim Mounten?

----------

## RealGeizt

das problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss was ich mounten soll. sda1 bis sda3 ist meine festplatte und sda4 oder sdb1 gibt es nicht.

wie könnte ich rausfinden wie der player angesprochen werden kann?

----------

## noleti

was hast du alles im kernel? welcher kernel ist es?

----------

## RealGeizt

kernel ist 2.4.20-r5 gentoo sources

hier ist meine .config

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK731=y

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

# CONFIG_EVMS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG=y

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_3DES is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_AES=m

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_BLOWFISH is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SERPENT=m

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CAST is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CRYPTOAPI is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG is not set

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

# CONFIG_IMON is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_QSORT is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

```

----------

## jay

Hast Du schon mal mit Hotplug ausprobiert?

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

dann das Gerät anschliessen und die Ausgabe auf dmesg anschauen.

----------

## RealGeizt

die ausgabe ist leider immernoch die gleiche...

```
usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:04.3-1 address 7

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1, assigned address 8

usb.c: USB device 8 (vend/prod 0x4e8/0x5600) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

----------

## jay

Eigentlich sollten jetzt sehr viele Ausgaben von usb-storage kommen. Mit lsmod kanns Du mal nachprüfen ob das Modul auch von hotplug geladen worde. Eventuell noch mal unladen und neu modproben.

----------

## RealGeizt

die ausgabe von lsmod ist folgende:

```
Thu Dec 11 22:22:24 CET 2003

/home/chris

root@cKy : 10 files 4.3Mb $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

nvidia               1631648  11  (autoclean)

via686a                 8096   0  (unused)

w83781d                20240   0  (unused)

i2c-isa                 1160   0  (unused)

i2c-proc                7440   0  [via686a w83781d]

```

----------

## schmutzfinger

du musst nach einem eintrag deines geräts in 

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h

suchen. ich vermute mal das in deinem alten kernel kein eintrag vorhanden ist. du musst also einen eintrag machen, die daten findest du vielleicht in aktuellen kernelquellen oder über google. wenn du die datei verändert hast, dann musst du nur noch deinen kernel neu bauen bzw. die module.

----------

## jay

Bei Dir sind die notwendigen Module nicht geladen? Bist Du sicher, dass sie als Module kompiliert sind?

Du solltest usbcore, usb-storage, scsi_mod und sd_mod geladen haben.

Des weiteren würde ich den Tip von Schmutzfinger befolgen und einen aktuellen Kernel bauen. (-r9 inst inzwischen aktuell).

----------

## RealGeizt

also ich hab die ganzen kerneloptionen die ich für den betrieb eigentlich brauche fest im kernel drin...wenn ich sie als module brauche, also nicht fest in den kernel einkompilieren kann dann hab das falsch gemacht. ist dem so?!

mhmm, das mit dem gerät eintragen versteh ich gerade nicht so ganz. nach welchen daten soll ich denn suchen?

----------

## jay

Ich denke, die sollten als Module vorliegen, damit sie erst geladen werden, wenn das Gerät angeschlossen wird. hotplug macht dies automatisch für Dich. Bei statischem Einkompilieren in den Kernel ist das Zeug in der Regel ja schon geladen, bevor Du deinen Player anschliesst.

----------

## phixom

Ich habe deine Kernel config nur mal kurz überflogen, aber kann es sein das du keine SCSI-Disk unterstützung eingebaut hast?

sr und sd alleine Reicht nicht. 

Ich habe mich auch gewundert, wieso beim neuen Kernel meine Digicam nicht erkannt wurde. Ein /dev/srX war zwar da, aber eben kein /dev/sdX.

gruss

phixom

----------

## RealGeizt

okay, ich bau gerade nen neuen kernel indem das ganze scsi zeug und usb storrage als module vorliegen.

phixom, scsi-disk support war schon drin.

----------

## RealGeizt

scsi_mod und sd_mod kann ich nicht als module laden sonst bootet er nicht, da ich eine scsi festplatte hab, habe ich gerade festgestellt.

usb storage ist nun als modul aber usbcore find ich nirgends.

----------

## schmutzfinger

jetzt machst du 

```

modprobe usb-storage

```

mit viel glück geht es dann, aber ich denke mal eher, das du dann ne brauchbare fehlermeldung vom kernel bekommst.

wenn das gerät dransteckt, dann machst du 

```

lsusb -v

```

da kannst du dann dein gerät suchen, es wird wohl eher der chiphersteller als der hersteller des plyers drinstehen. den namen suchst du dann in der datei, die ich in meinem andren post angegeben habe. bzw bei google

oder du guckst mal was ein aktuelles knoppix zu dem player sagt.

----------

## RealGeizt

als erstes hab ich das modul geladen mit

```
modprobe usb-storage
```

dann hab ich das gerät angesteckt.

jetzt hab ich

```
lsusb -v
```

dabei kam folgendes raus:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                2 USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

  iSerial                 1 d000

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0000 (null)((null))

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c024 Logitech, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc024 

  bcdDevice           98.02

  iManufacturer           1 B16_b_02

  iProduct                2 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               98mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      64

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

  bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          5

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                2 USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

  iSerial                 1 d400

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0000 (null)((null))

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:5600 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x04e8 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0x5600 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower               98mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval               1

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0026 Microsoft Corp. SideWinder GamePad Pro

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x0026 SideWinder GamePad Pro

  bcdDevice            1.02

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 SideWinder Game Pad Pro USB version 1.0

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               20mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      77

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          4

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)
```

danach hab ich dmesg aufgerufen und es kam folgende meldung:

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x4e8/0x5600) is not claimed by any active driver.

usbdevfs: process 5711 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: process 5711 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use
```

ich glaube der mp3 player könnte das samsung teil sein weil ich sonst nichts am pc hab was von samsung ist, was ich wüsste.

----------

## RealGeizt

ahhh, hab einen kernel patch für meinen player gefunden, dass er usb unterstüzt.

nur ist da kein howto dabei wie man den kernel patcht.

wäre nett wenn mir jemand kurz und knapp sagen könnte wie das funktioniert.

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0102.3/0039.html

----------

## schmutzfinger

ändert der die /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h ?? 

ich denke mal nicht das sich irgendwer hier deine riesigen code anggeguckt hat. der bringt nur was wenn er zum thema passt. und deine usb mouse und deine M$ hardware hat genausowenig damit zu tun wie der reiserfs support von deinem kernel.

----------

## RealGeizt

ja, tut er. ich weiss aber keinen befehl um den kernel zu patchen.

----------

## jay

Ich denke mal, dass die USB-Unterstützung in einem der nächsten Kernelversionen schon drin sein wird.

Natürlich kannst Du den Kernel schon jetzt patchen, aber ich fürchte, es bringt Dir zur Zeit noch nichts, da der Rush die auf den Player kopierten mp3 Files nur verschlüsselt abspielt. Guck mal hier: http://openrush.sourceforge.net/encryption.html

So lange noch keiner den Schlüssel geknackt hat, kannst Du mit dem Player unter Linux herzlich wenig anfangen

----------

## jay

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> ja, tut er. ich weiss aber keinen befehl um den kernel zu patchen.

 

man patch

----------

## RealGeizt

das habe ich garnicht beachtet, dass es mir nichts bringt den kernel zu patchen wenn ich den player eh nicht unter linux nutzen kann.

muss ich wohl warten.

trotzdem danke für eure hilfe!

gruss christian

----------

## jay

Könntest Du abschliessend den Thread noch in "Phillips Rush mp3 player mounten" umbenennen? Danke.

----------

## RealGeizt

ist soeben geschehen.

----------

